# This made my day!



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

*Round Like a shot:* (retyped from facebook)

Going to bed the other night, I noticed people in my shed stealing things.

I phoned the police and was told there was no one in the area to help. They would send someone over as soon as possible.

I hung up. A minute later, I rang again. "Hello" I said. "I called you a minute ago to tell you there people in my shed. You don't have to hurry now because I shot them."

Within minutes, there were a half dozen police cars in the area plus helicopters and an armed response unit. They caught the burglars red-handed.

One of the officers said "I thought you said you shot them!"

To which I replied "I thought you said there was no one available."

_Tony Gladstone_


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

When seconds count, the police are only minutes away........


----------

